# ***My first tutorial "I <3 Coppering" PIC HEAVY***



## user79 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello girls. This is my first tutorial so please be patient hehe. I hope I'm not overloading you all with pics, but I tried to be as thorough as possible. This tutorial stuff is very time consuming!

So, this is the final look we are going for:








First, here's all the products I used.






Bare Minerals spf 15 foundation in Fairly Light
Revlon Skinlights in 01 Natural Light
MAC Irridescent Powder in Silver Dusk
Cover Girl loose powder
MAC ccb in Bronze
L'Oreal True Match concealer (not in the picture)
MAC Paint in Untitled (not pictured)
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
MAC Blush in Plum Foolery
MAC e/s in Coppering
MAC Pigments in White, Goldenaire, Melon, Fairylite
Rimmel Lip Vinyl gloss in Bronzed
MAC Lipgelee in Lust is Lush (the orange one)
pink lipliner
Cover Girl Lash Exact mascara Black
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara Black
eyelash curler
NYC brow kit in Black
various brushes (I only have 1 MAC brush as you can see, the #187)
wedge makeup sponge (not pictured)

OK let's get started with a cleansed face, moisturized & lipbalm on lips. Just so you girls can see my skin is not perfect!!





First I apply a few dabs of the Revlon Skinlights fluid all over my face with my fingers to brighten up the skin. It has a light pearlescent finish, so you could use a similar products like the MAC Strobe cream. Blend with a sponge or a foundation brush, whatever you prefer. (I used sponge.)





Next, I apply the Bare Minerals foundation, with a big powder brush. Buff in circular motions, the more you buff the better it looks. I usually do it til my arm gets sore, hehe.





This is what it should look like when you finish buffing. Yey!





Then I apply concealer under my eyes, by my nose, and anywhere else that I feel needs coverage. Like so.





Blend using a concealer brush or a dampened sponge, I used a sponge. You should now have a perfectly foundation-ed and concealed face.





Apply a THIN layer of the Untitled Paint on the eyelids, either with a finger or a lid brush. Don't put on too much, it will crease.





Blend with a sponge if necessary.





Pick up some loose powder with a slightly larger brush. I use the cheapest Cover Girl one I could find at the drugstore, this will be removed later so don't bother spending lots of money on it. Any loose powder in a shade similar to your skin will do.





Apply rather liberally underneath your eye. This will catch any fall-out from the eyes and can be easily brushed away later.





Get your pigments ready to use...





With a very small lid brush, apply White pig. to the browbone, like so.





Apply Fairylite pig. over top to "dull down" the brightness of the White pig. Alternately, if you have Vanilla pig. this would work well too, but since I don't have Vanilla, I do it like this.





With the same small brush, apply Goldenaire pig. underneath the White/Fairylite pig. It should look like this.





Blend this together using a fluffy blending brush. Here's what we've got so far.





Here we go with the fun part: Coppering! Using a small lid brush, apply Coppering to the lid, trailing outwards. Pack on the e/s more heavily on the outer lid, and more lightly on the inner lid.





Blend together using a fluffy crease brush, either doing windshield-wiper, or just brushing outwards and upwards. I did a mix of both.





Next, apply Melon pig. to the inner part of the lid, like so. Blend again using the fluffy crease brush.





With a pencil brush (like the #219) apply the Coppering and Melon on the lower lash line as well. Coppering is on the outer lower lash, Melon on the inner lower lash. Here's what the blended result should look like now.





Using a small angle brush, dip into Blacktrack fluidline and apply to the top lid, staying as close as you can to the lashes, and winging outwards just a bit. You can vary the wing as you wish.





Using the same angle brush, apply the Blacktrack to the waterline. It should look like this now.





Next, curl your eyelashes. The curler I have is nothing special, I think it is Revlon, but it works fine.





Remove the excess powder from underneath the eyes using a big powder brush. If you did this correctly, it will sweep away any e/s or pig. that fell onto your cheek while working on the eyes.

Then, apply mascara. I first did a coat with the Covergirl Lash Exact, then the L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof on top. When both were dry, I brushed off the excess flaky stuff with a cleaned spare mascara spoolie. Hellooo eyelashes!





Groom and fill in the eyebrows with the brow kit. It's a mix of powder and hairwax, I apply it with a medium size angle brush.





Next, I use my fingers to apply a light coating of the CCB in Bronze to my cheekbones and cheek apples. It gives me a bit more colour, and it also makes the blush I apply next look much brighter and stays longer!





I use my #187 brush to apply the Plum Foolery blush to my cheekbones and apples.





Then I use a more dense and smaller blush brush to apply a bit of the Silver Dusk irridescent powder to my cheekbones right near my eye. It helps to highlight the bone structure more. The blush is underneath the highlight.





I then use the big powder brush again to just buff a little more to make sure everything is well blended, and remove any excess powder from my nose or forehead.

Now, here is where I skipped a step in taking pictures!!! Grrrrr...But here's what I did to do the lips:

Line and fill in the entire lip with a pink lip pencil. It is a raspberry pink shade. Then, apply the Rimmel Vinyl lip bronze gloss over top, and finally dab a coat of the orange Lipgelee on top of that.

And this is what the finished result should look like!












Yipee! Hope you enjoyed my tutorial.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 29, 2006)

fantastic tutorial!!...putting loose powder under eyes to catch fallout is an amazing tip I would have never thought of!...thanks!


----------



## user79 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah it's my preferred way when working with pigments. Some people do the eye first and clean up underneath before putting on foundation, but I think it's harder to get perfect foundation when you have to avoid the eye area. Also, sometimes you get harsh lines when trying to clean up with Q-tips...so it's easier to dust away the fall-out with a big powder brush. And I think that Cover Girl loose powder was less than $10 for a huge tub, so it's not a big waste anyway.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 29, 2006)

AMAZING tutorial! The finished product is awesome!

And I know this might sound horrible but its good to know that your skin looks alot like mine pre makeup (I use be also) I never though to use the Skinlights on my entire face, I have some but I dont think I have the same color as you (what color did you use btw) and I also dont buff my be into my face till my arm hurts lol but im going to try it now! What brush do you use for your be? im still using the be Kabuki... 

Anyway GREAT tutorial and you look fabulous!


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 29, 2006)

I <3 COPPERING TOO!!!!!  great tutorial!!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_AMAZING tutorial! The finished product is awesome!

And I know this might sound horrible but its good to know that your skin looks alot like mine pre makeup (I use be also) I never though to use the Skinlights on my entire face, I have some but I dont think I have the same color as you (what color did you use btw) and I also dont buff my be into my face till my arm hurts lol but im going to try it now! What brush do you use for your be? im still using the be Kabuki... 

Anyway GREAT tutorial and you look fabulous!_

 
The buffing brush I use for the BE is actually kind of a crappy one! It is a drugstore powder brush, from the Quo line (avail. in Canada from Shoppers Drug Mart). I actually ordered the Catherine Deneuve 182 brush for buffing to replace this one, because I have heard really good things about it and I need a kabuki brush. If you can get your hands on the 182, try to do that, I heard it's amazing for buffing.

The Skinlights I use is 01 Natural Light. You could also mix it in with your facial moisturizer, it's easier to blend that way and just brightens up the skin really nicely before using the BE.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_The buffing brush I use for the BE is actually kind of a crappy one! It is a drugstore powder brush, from the Quo line (avail. in Canada from Shoppers Drug Mart). I actually ordered the Catherine Deneuve 182 brush for buffing to replace this one, because I have heard really good things about it and I need a kabuki brush. If you can get your hands on the 182, try to do that, I heard it's amazing for buffing.

The Skinlights I use is 01 Natural Light. You could also mix it in with your facial moisturizer, it's easier to blend that way and just brightens up the skin really nicely before using the BE._

 

Thanks I really appreciate it! I just made my order from MAC I was REALLY debating buying that brush (I did get the stipiling brush though) hmnn I wonder if I call if they can add it to my order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit* Well I called, they cant add it to my order so I placed another order, it was of course the only logical thing to do right *rolleyes* MAC is going to put me into so much debt lol


----------



## samila18 (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, amazing tutorial!! this look is gorgeous! such talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't you love BE? it's so wonderful


----------



## MidgetCoconut (Apr 29, 2006)

Fantastic tutorial!  I think I need Coppering now.


----------



## hazelinsight (Apr 29, 2006)

amazing tutorial. I love this look too!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 29, 2006)

great tute-i must get coppering!!
very detail...thanx for sharing


----------



## PinkShell21 (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow! This was one of the best tutorials ever! I actually wanted to kick back and enjoy some cereal while reading this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, what color is the CoverGirl loose powder? tia


----------



## poppy z (Apr 30, 2006)

Very good tuturial (I hope you will do an other and an other and an other!!!). 
And I really like your makeup (eyes and lips). 
Great job. I will try it!!!


----------



## abisshh (Apr 30, 2006)

Fantastic tutorial!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## mellz (Apr 30, 2006)

very pretty! I LOVE coppering so hard. I love that lip color on you


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 30, 2006)

Great tutorial. You look amazing. And i'm fairly light in BM also, hehe.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Apr 30, 2006)

good job, the finished look is very nice on you! you have a very clean way of application and i think u should take pride in how well you do with your foundation - i always think that building a good base with ur foundation makes the whole look more beautiful, and you did just that!


----------



## Summrgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for posting this tutorial! It looks really pretty and makes your eyes pop. I'm definately going to try this out.


----------



## clocked (Apr 30, 2006)

you ought to do more tutorials, your style is absolutely perfect. very informative. i'm totally going to buy Coppering now...


----------



## user79 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, ladies!

I might do another tutorial sometime but they are really time consuming! I had to go into another room to take the step-by-step pictures since my bathroom has really bad lighting and I wanted natural light. Plus the time spent editing the pictures and resizing, etc.

I will try to do another one soon when I have the time again!


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 30, 2006)

That's awesome....


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 30, 2006)

Great tutorial and look!  I would love to see more!


----------



## samway (Apr 30, 2006)

*Invisble Powder*

MAC Pro actually has a product that is for "catching" the excess stuff that falls on your face.  Its called invisble powder and its AMAZING. I love it, because the powder and the fall off disappear.


----------



## Delphi373 (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow what a fantastic tutorial!  Thanks for taking the time to do all that - I love your detail it really helps! You've made me want to try minerals again (I tried them once before but now realize I haven't been applying them correctly).  And you look super-gorgeous!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 30, 2006)

awesom tutorial .. step to step and everything .. i lvoe it .. props to you .. do more do more !! haha .. imma try this look out tomorrow for a party .. just diff colors


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 1, 2006)

Your Tutorial Is Great Girlie!!!!!


----------



## RobinG (May 2, 2006)

I love it. Your a beautiful woman. I would love to see more Tuts from you


----------



## alurabella (May 2, 2006)

WOW! You know... BM didn't work for me at first... but I think I'm gonna try it again, following your steps!! Thanks!


----------



## Ascella (May 2, 2006)

Amazing tutorial, really detailed! I love Coppering as well.


----------



## Michelle_1010 (May 5, 2006)

That is seriously amazing! wow


----------



## modernclassics (May 6, 2006)

Oh man...now I'm really tempted to get coppering...er....

hehe great tutorial!


----------



## xnicole (May 7, 2006)

wow this tutorial rocks! i love the tip about putting the loose powder under the eyes to catch the excess eyeshadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're gorgeous too!


----------



## allan_willb (May 7, 2006)

you did a great job on this look!I love it!


----------



## Katial8r (May 9, 2006)

Excellent tutorial! Wonderful color choices and fantastic result! I haven't tried BE yet, now I'm lemming it! Also, the coppering is absolutely gorgeous on you, really pops your beautiful green eyes! I will be looking forward to seeing other tutorials from you in the future!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 9, 2006)

Great tutorial, I love the way you do your eyes.


----------



## Riet (May 9, 2006)

wow, thanks for post this! is super cool! i adore that intense coppering on you, girl ^^


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 18, 2006)

thank you. what a great tut! i really like how you labeled the shades on the pic of your eyelid. very helpful!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 20, 2006)

..............


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 20, 2006)

This style works wonder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on you!


----------



## kattpl (Jun 20, 2006)

great job!!! Thanks!!!

Kath


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 21, 2006)

I've definately got to try this. Need to buy coppering first though, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 16, 2006)

Awesome tutorial, the final look is gorgeous. I have everything you used on your eyes except Coppering, soooo I guess I will have to get it, just to try this look! Thanks!


----------



## joyousdays (Jul 16, 2006)

Great tutorial~


----------



## Pei (Jul 16, 2006)

Wonderful tut with great pics!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 16, 2006)

awesome tut jules!


----------



## missunderstood (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome tutorial!!! You look great.


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 8, 2006)

cheap loose powder is a good idea. and i really was gonna get MAC loose powder to catch any overspill. what a waste that would've been. never thought of that!


----------



## unpickedbooger (Aug 8, 2006)

This REALLY mkaes your green eyes pop. I used coppering yesterday and it didnt look naerly as good. I will definitely try the cheap powder under eyes next time because I always usually do eyes first, then foundation. This will make it easier to apply foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Azumi (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh wow! When I saw you extending the e/s at first, I didn't think it would look very good, but seeing the finished product.. wow! It looks amazing! Do more tutorials, please.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 26, 2006)

GREAT tutorial! My sisters and I had a makeup night. We used your tutorial and looked fantastic. Keep 'em coming! You look great!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

LOVE the lips!


----------



## vgarcia (Aug 27, 2006)

wow! you are so beautiful!  really, i would have NEVER done this look but ur tutorials are so great....i think im gonna run home and try it!


----------



## Laydee Lashes (Aug 27, 2006)

WOW!!! The red colours really make the green of your eyes stand out...Ive got green eyes, and Coppering is now on my wish list, I would never have thought of using those colours


----------



## ViVaMac (Sep 1, 2006)

Fabuleux


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I Love This Tut And You Broke Down Everything! You Totally Rock!


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome tutorial, I really like this look.


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 4, 2006)

*)*

What a gorgeous tutorial! thanks so much for it! You look amazing!


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Oct 18, 2006)

soo beautiful, the colors are stunning on you.. i love the lip color, wow! gorgeous darlin!
t-


----------



## bigboobieflesh (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, great tutorial. You are very beautiful and this look goes great with your skin tone. I love it.


----------



## milamonster (Feb 21, 2007)

gorgeous! imma have to try this out
♥ mila


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 21, 2007)

Great tutorial! Now I'll able to "dust" off my Coppering & Goldenaire to use! I had been at a lost what colors to use them with.


----------



## pichima (Apr 22, 2007)

your tuts are always sooo good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




you look gorgeous, by the way^^
the powder trick under the eyes is really famous, but whenever I try to do it my concealed undereye area ends up looking a bit cakey ( no matter how hard i try to remove the powder)... I use good quality loose p., like makeup forever or clinique...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wonder why this happens to me!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2007)

very cute! thanks for posting =]


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks!! I have to get melon now


----------



## nTrain (May 28, 2007)

Where and when did you get the NYC browser in black? I can only find the brunette one and they don't even have black on their website. Thanks!


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nTrain* 

 
_Where and when did you get the NYC browser in black? I can only find the brunette one and they don't even have black on their website. Thanks!_

 
I bought it in Canada like a year and a half ago, tbh I don't use it anymore, I use a brow pencil instead now. The pomade stuff on the one side ran out really fast.


----------



## ruca_or_hina (May 29, 2007)

nice job! 
i need to go buy some cheep powder now! (=


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

I love the colors you used and the foundation looks great on you. I bought it and ware it all the time, but I can never get to make it seem like yours, flawless.  I think i'll try putting the revlon skin lights, that might help. Thanks for the tut gorgeous!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 30, 2007)

total perfection lips! how?? lol great look!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 30, 2007)

I Remember U Frm Some Lj Communities
Super Hot =]


----------



## elizabethhoye (Aug 30, 2007)

That lip color is gorgeous on you.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Outstanding tutorial!


----------



## user79 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassychix* 

 
_I Remember U Frm Some Lj Communities
Super Hot =]_

 
I dont post on LJ. Maybe someone reposted this without permission.


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Beautiful job!


----------



## d0initsimplex (Sep 5, 2007)

that was some great trick with the under eye loose power! keep it up.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome tut! You look great, i really like coppering..


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

gah I love this!! I never know how to use my coppering! thanks for the idea!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 9, 2007)

pretty l,oo,k
            )
           o


----------



## ebonyamberjade (Nov 10, 2007)

I want melon pigment.... I love red, orange, copper, bronze colors!


----------



## HoTPiNk2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it just me or the pictures are not showing anymore??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't believe I can't see the pictures of this tutorial!!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

great tut


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow!  You look great, wish I could pull off red e/s but it makes me look tired.  Love the lips too! ^^


----------

